# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > Spoilers >  Corrie Spoilers 8th - 12th June 2015

## Perdita

Round-up:

Michael shows up drunk at the bistro and loudly reveals Gail and Andyâs deception. Eileen takes Michael home and they end up kissing, but he collapses and is rushed to hospital. Andy is relieved when Nick allows him to keep his job. Kylie turns up on  going on in her absence and vows to help David fight back. David agrees to take Kylie back in, but her joy is short-lived when David makes it clear that their reunion is purely for show. An increasingly moody Simon lashes out at Leanne, but she covers for him when Ken asks about the bruise on her face. Liz fumes when Tony sends flowers in a bid to apologise. Tracy adds fuel to the fire by revealing to Liz how Tony arranged for the two thugs to scare her. Determined to move on, Liz flirts with a new man during lunch with Erica as a jealous Nick looks on. Nick feels torn between Carla and Erica. Michelle arrives home from honeymoon without Steve, who has decided to stay in Spain a little longer. Despite Sophieâs continuing suspicions, Jenny manages to escape with Jack to Hull. As the horrible truth dawns on Kevin, Sophie does some research and discovers that Jenny previously lost a son the same age as Jack. Maria realises that she has been too hard on Luke. Dev reveals to Mary that he has met someone else while away in India. Beth spots Julieâs ex Brian back on the street, but angrily sends him away. Beth confronts Craig over his suspicious behaviour.

----------

alan45 (29-05-2015), lizann (29-05-2015), maidmarian (29-05-2015), tammyy2j (29-05-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Eileen's kisses sends Michael to hospital  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## swmc66

So Adrian's not coming back then!

----------


## lizann

julie dumped again

----------


## alan45

> julie dumped again


Only until Brian comes and whisks her away

----------


## lizann

> Only until Brian comes and whisks her away


 did he dump her too already over wanting kids

----------


## lizann

> Only until Brian comes and whisks her away


 did he dump her too already over wanting kids

----------


## Perdita

He did but maybe he had time to think and has changed his mind... fostering/adoption might no longer be the big issue it was for his exit storyline  :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (29-05-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> He did but maybe he had time to think and has changed his mind... fostering/adoption might no longer be the big issue it was for his exit storyline


He must have decided he can't live without her.  :Smile:

----------


## Perdita

> He must have decided he can't live without her.


The incurable romantic in me would love to believe this  :Big Grin:   :Heart:

----------

alan45 (29-05-2015), Dazzle (29-05-2015), inkyskin (01-06-2015), maidmarian (29-05-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> The incurable romantic in me would love to believe this


It would be nice to see a happy ending for the pair.  :Smile:

----------

alan45 (29-05-2015), maidmarian (29-05-2015), Perdita (29-05-2015)

----------


## alan45

Episode 8656 Monday 8th June at 7.30pm 

Eileen comforts furious Michael. 
Simon struggles to control his temper.
Liz wants Tony out of her life for good.


***

Episode 8657 Monday 8th June at 8.30pm

Eileen has to confess after Michael collapses.
Liz is fuming with Tonyâs pathetic attempts. 
Will Luke forgive Maria?



Episode 8658: Wednesday 10th June at 7.30pm

David gets an unexpected visitor. 
Liz moves on with a new man. 
Dev drops a bombshell on Mary.



Episode 8659: Friday 12th June at 7.30pm

Is Sophie going to ruin Jennyâs plans? 
Kylie wants another chance with David. 
Michelle returns from honeymoon, alone.



Episode 8660: Friday 12th June at 8.30pm 

Kevin discovers the truth but is it too late? 
David and Kylie unite. 
Julie is shocked to learn that Brian is back in town.

----------

maidmarian (29-05-2015), sarah c (01-06-2015), swmc66 (31-05-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Leanne Tilsley's domestic abuse storyline will begin on Coronation Street next month when her stepson Simon Barlow lashes out at her for the first time.

Bosses announced in March that the show will be exploring the issue of child-parent violence, as Leanne (Jane Danson) comes under attack from Simon.

The story kicks off as Simon (Alex Bain) struggles with his emotions in the wake of Kal Nazir's death, becoming increasingly angry and upset.

Leanne notices the first signs of trouble when she has difficulty asserting her authority over Simon, who is constantly in a bad mood.

When Leanne tries to get Simon to help out with some basic jobs, he is furious with the suggestion and storms out of the flat.

Later, Simon returns but he is quick to remind a stunned Leanne that his real mother is dead, before hurling the TV remote at her face.

Simon shocks Leanne with his bad mood
Â© ITV
Simon shocks Leanne with his bad mood

Simon lashes out in anger
Â© ITV
Simon lashes out in anger

Leanne reels from Simon's violence
Â© ITV
Leanne reels from Simon's violence

Simon later apologises for losing his temper, but Leanne marches him round to Number 1 and leaves him with his grandfather Ken. Ken is curious about Leanne's bruise, but will she admit that it was caused by Simon? 

Coronation Street airs these scenes on Monday, June 8 at 7.30pm on ITV.

----------

lizann (31-05-2015), maidmarian (31-05-2015), swmc66 (31-05-2015), tammyy2j (02-06-2015)

----------


## mandi29

No mention of maddie, so what does this mean, xx

----------


## Perdita

Also does not mention a distraught Sophie .....

----------

maidmarian (01-06-2015)

----------


## swmc66

I think she is stable but still in coma so that is why it is quite

----------


## tammyy2j

Eileen Grimshaw jumps from one complicated romance plot to another next week as she shares a shock kiss with Michael Rodwell.

Eileen turns her attentions to Michael (Les Dennis) after her relationship with Adrian Mortimer ends due to the ruthless meddling of her son Todd.


With Eileen nursing a broken heart, she can relate to Michael once she learns that his marriage to Gail has also hit the rocks following her deception over 'Fake Gavin'.

Michael drunkenly reveals Andy and Gail's lies to the rest of the Street's residents at the Bistro next week, which prompts Eileen to show her support for him.

Sue Cleaver, who plays Eileen, commented: "Eileen is shocked when Michael drunkenly announces to anyone who will listen, the truth about Gavin not being Gavin and how Gail helped Andy keep up the pretence. There is no love lost between Eileen and Gail, so Eileen tells Gail exactly what she thinks of her and whisks Michael off to her house.

"They bond over the fact that both their families have deceived them. It's while they are talking about what has been happening to them both that there is a moment. There is a spark between them and they kiss. 

"It isn't premeditated - it is spur of the moment. They have always got on really well when working together, but Eileen has not really thought of him in that way before, so this takes her by surprise."


The surprise moment of intimacy is cut short when Michael suddenly struggles for breath and collapses in agony, which leads to him being rushed to hospital.

Cleaver continued: "It seems that the heat of the moment is too much for Michael, probably coupled with the stress of the day, and he collapses on Eileen's sofa!

"Eileen has to confide in the doctor what was happening at the time of his collapse, but Michael and Eileen have both agreed not to tell Gail about their kiss. It's very awkward, with the two of them at his bedside and Gail asking questions about what exactly happened leading up to his collapse!

"The writers love having Eileen and Gail as enemies, so when Gail finds out about Eileen and Michael it will no doubt lead to more arguments - maybe another fight! The fight on the street is the scene that so many people remember, so we have set the bar high!"


Cleaver kept tight-lipped on whether Eileen and Michael's connection could go further, but she hinted that her unlucky-in-love character may have to focus on her family problems first and foremost.

She said: "The thing about Michael is that he is a nice guy. She almost had that with Adrian and she was tempted by something more exciting, so Michael may be too nice. Although there is an appeal for Eileen in the fact that her being with Michael will really wind Gail up!

"I think she is off men for the time being, but actually the friendship between her and Michael is real, so it will be interesting to see where that leads. For now she is going to concentrate on sorting out her family, I think."

----------

lizann (02-06-2015)

----------


## alan45

Airs Monday, Jun 8 2015 at 19:30 BST on ITV

Eileen is taken aback as Gail barges her way into Number 11 and insists on waiting for Michael. Michael returns from visiting his ex-wife Susan to find Gail there. He's furious to see her and storms out. 

Michael later bowls into the Bistro in a drunken state, loudly revealing that Andy is an impostor and that Gail concealed the death of his real son. Andy is mortified as Eileen brands Gail despicable and guides Michael home. Eileen and Michael try to cheer each other up as they lament their disastrous lives, but when Michael suddenly leans in for a kiss, how will Eileen respond? 


Â© ITV
Michael reveals that Andy is an impostor

Meanwhile, Jason is shocked to see Todd brazenly heading to work. Jason hurls abuse at him but Todd is blasÃ©, delighting in his brother's misery. Set thinking about his break-up, Jason tries to contact Eva.

Elsewhere, Simon is growing increasingly moody and storms out of the flat when Leanne asks him to help with some jobs. He later returns in a foul mood, angrily reminding Leanne that his mum is dead. Simon then hurls the TV remote at her, hitting her in the face. Leanne is stunned.

Also, Liz tells Sean that she has started proceedings to get Tony out of her life and has the papers for him to sign to ensure he is a silent partner. Liz is adamant that when he crawls out of hiding, she will be ready for him.

Finally, Sophie interrogates Jenny about where she was on the night of the fire, while Andy is relieved when Nick lets him keep his job at the Bistro due to staff shortage.


Airs Monday, Jun 8 2015 at 20:30 BST on ITV

As Eileen and Michael get physical on the sofa, Michael starts to struggle for breath and collapses in agony. Eileen's horror turns to panic when Gail knocks on the door. Gail is shocked by Michael's state, oblivious to the cause of it. 

Later, as Michael lies semi-conscious in hospital, Gail questions Eileen about his collapse. Michael stirs and orders Gail to get out. It's then the doctor's turn to quiz Eileen about what happened, so she admits they were getting frisky at the time. Eileen is horrified to see a tearful Gail standing nearby, but has she overheard her confession to the doctor? 


Â© ITV
Eileen rushes to Michael as he collapses

Meanwhile, Simon apologises for losing his temper, but Leanne marches him round to Number 1 and leaves him with Ken. Ken is curious about her bruise, but will Leanne admit it was caused by Simon?

Elsewhere, Liz is fuming when she receives flowers from Tony with a note saying how sorry he is. Liz takes out her bad mood on Sarah and Callum in the bar as her frustrations boil over. 

Also, Maria realises that Luke must have punched Andy after discovering how he embroiled Steph in his deception. Maria tells Luke that she knows why he hit Andy and is sorry for treating him badly, but can she persuade him to forgive her?

Airs Wednesday, Jun 10 2015 at 19:30 BST on ITV

A nervous Kylie arrives back on the Street. When David finds his wife on the doorstep, his relief soon turns to anger. Spewing apologies, Kylie explains how her addiction landed her in the gutter but she is totally clean now. Kylie begs David to let her see the kids, leading to an emotional reunion with Lily and a wary Max.

Soon afterwards, Kylie is dumbfounded when Callum arrives to collect Max. She is shocked that he has access, but David spits that she has only got herself to blame, leaving him at the mercy of the courts with no rights. Kylie vows to fight Callum for Max now that she has sorted herself out. Will David agree to join forces, or is there no way back for Kylie?


Â© ITV
Kylie is reunited with Max and Lily

Meanwhile, when she hears how Tony is grovelling to Liz by sending flowers, Tracy gleefully reveals how Tony paid two thugs to put the frighteners on her. Still reeling from yet another blow, Liz meets Erica for lunch at the Bistro and is flattered by the attentions of two brewery employees. Nick is jealous as Erica flirts with Paddy, while Liz and Dan get on famously. Later, Sean is surprised to see Liz back at The Rovers with a new man.

Elsewhere, with the Websters preoccupied, Jenny offers to mind Jack for the day.

Also today, Julie tells Mary that she is expecting Dev to propose as he has invited her out for a meal tonight. Mary is aghast when Dev admits that he's not planning marriage, but instead intends to confess that he met someone else in India! 

Finally Leanne informs Simon that she has arranged a holiday for them visiting Eva in France.


Airs Friday, Jun 12 2015 at 19:30 BST on ITV

As she minds Jack, Jenny fills a hold-all with his belongings at Number 13 and gets ready to make their escape. She is startled when Sophie pops back. Discussing the recent fire, Jenny drops her guard and talks with feeling on the subject of grief. Surmising that she has lost someone close, Sophie asks who died. Realising she has said too much, Jenny abruptly ends the conversation. 

Alone at last, Jenny dons her wig and jumps into a taxi with Jack...


Â© ITV
Jenny prepares to leave

Meanwhile, David worries that, with him and Kylie separated, he will lose out if she enters the fight for Max against Callum. Kylie implores David to give her another chance, but before he can reply, Nick and Erica burst in with a photo of their baby's first scan. Kylie is hopeful when David agrees they will join forces to prevent Callum getting Max. Arriving at Number 8 with Sarah, Callum senses something between them and demands to know if Kylie and David are back together. Kylie eagerly awaits David's answer.

Elsewhere, Michelle arrives home from honeymoon and reveals that Steve is staying in Spain a bit longer. Is everything okay? Michelle is also shocked when Liz admits that she has already moved on from Tony and is seeing a new man!

Also, Beth wonders why Craig crept out of the house at 2am and accuses him of going to raves in the middle of the night. Snatching his rucksack to look for drugs, Beth is baffled by what she finds. Later, Beth is also shocked to spot Brian knocking at Number 12 for Julie. Informing him that Julie is happily dating Dev now, Beth sends Brian away with a flea in his ear.


Airs Friday, Jun 12 2015 at 20:30 BST on ITV

Jenny and Jack arrive at their flat in Hull. Jenny tells the letting agent that Jack is her son and they have escaped from an unhappy home. Returning home to Number 13, Kevin is shocked to find no sign of Jenny or Jack. He panics upon finding Jenny's phone disconnected, while Sophie suggests he calls the police. 

Kevin gives the police a photo of Jenny. Upon learning that she once used a different name, Sophie finds an old online news article about Jenny's own 4-year-old son. Kevin pales upon realising that Jenny's son was the same age as Jack...


Â© ITV
Kevin finds Jenny's phone has been disconnected

Meanwhile, David confirms that he and Kylie are back together. Kylie is overwhelmed, while Callum and Sarah are scornful. For Callum's benefit, David orders Kylie to fetch her belongings and move back in. Kylie kisses him and is overwhelmed. Kylie returns to Number 8 with her bags, thrilled to be home, but her joy is short-lived when David explains their reunion is purely for show to get Max from Callum. Heartbroken, can Kylie change David's mind?

Elsewhere, Mary informs Julie that Brian is back in town. Julie is speechless at the news. When there is a knock at Number 7, she dives for the door but Dev opens it to a striking-looking woman. Mary and Julie are agog as Dev awkwardly greets Talisa.

Also, as Nick comforts Carla over recent events, Erica can't help feeling jealous of their obvious closeness and makes herself scarce. Nick is shocked when Carla leans in for a kiss. Will he reciprocate, or will Nick decide he needs to make a go of things with Erica for the sake of their baby?


Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s3...#ixzz3brHRipl6 
Follow us: @digitalspy on Twitter | digitalspyuk on Facebook

----------

lizann (02-06-2015), parkerman (02-06-2015), sarah c (10-06-2015), tammyy2j (02-06-2015)

----------


## parkerman

I am totally confused. :Confused: 

First David orders Kylie out the house telling her never to come back and to keep away from the kids. Then he complains that she hasn't contacted him or the kids as though that's all her fault. He tries to find her, saying he wants her back. Then she comes back and he doesn't seem to want her, or, at least, only for show. 

Does he or does he not want Kylie back in his and the children's lives?

----------

Dazzle (10-06-2015), sarah c (10-06-2015)

----------


## Perdita

...

----------


## Perdita

> I am totally confused.
> 
> First David orders Kylie out the house telling her never to come back and to keep away from the kids. Then he complains that she hasn't contacted him or the kids as though that's all her fault. He tries to find her, saying he wants her back. Then she comes back and he doesn't seem to want her, or, at least, only for show. 
> 
> Does he or does he not want Kylie back in his and the children's lives?


He wants custody of Max and he needs Kylie by his side to prevent Callum getting custody. So he does want her back for that ... hopefully once custody of Max has been sorted, they get back together for good and show what a lovely family unit they can be

----------

swmc66 (03-06-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Michael Rodwell has another angry outburst tonight (June 8) and publicly exposes Andy Carver as an impostor.

Michael (Les Dennis) is left furious all over again when he pays a visit to his ex-wife Susan and the extent of Andy and Gail's deception hits home.

After drowning his sorrows again, Michael heads off to the Bistro and makes a scene by rowing with Andy in front of shocked onlookers.

When quizzed on why he is treating his 'son' so badly, Michael lets slip that Andy stole Gavin's identity and Gail knew about it for months. How will everyone react when Michael adds that the real Gavin is dead?

Michael reveals that Andy is an impostor
Â© ITV
Michael reveals that Andy is an impostor

Coronation Street airs tonight at 7.30pm and 8.30pm on ITV.

----------

maidmarian (08-06-2015)

----------


## swmc66

Its laughable how they all make judgement on each other. Eileen forgotten her recent escapades

----------

Dazzle (10-06-2015)

----------

